# MIA remains in NG found?



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2007)

Marines dig up soldiers remains

Wednesday January 03, 2007

By FRANK RAI
PERSONAL effects and human bones of American soldiers who died in the Second World War were found by the United States Marine's Recovery Teams at three separate excavation sites in the Saruwaga Mountains of Nawaeb district in Morobe province last week.
Three recovery teams from the Joint Prisoners of War/Missing in Action Accounting Command have been in the country for the last two months, excavating possible sites of three American war planes that crashed into the mountains between 1940 and 1944. 
Each team was made up of a forensic anthropologist, communications officer, explosive disposal officer, medical person, team sergeant, security personal (mobile 13 at Lae) and an officer from the National Museum. 
The recovery team's operations boss Major Albert Tabarez told a media team that was flown to the site last Friday that the teams were in separate sites doing excavations to find remains of more than 14 soldiers who died in three separate plane crashes at the Saruwaga Mountains. 
The planes were identified as a C46 that crashed with 12 crew on board, A20 havoc and a P38. 
Reacovery team one and recovery team three have been successful in their findings so far and recovery team two has a wide area to cover, Major Tabarez said.
"By next week, we will be combining team three and team two to work together." 
Major Tabarez said the excavation was one of the second hardest operations in the country because of the rough and difficult terrains.
He said teams one and three had recovered some personal effects and human bones and teeth at the crash sites but it was yet to be verified by forensic scientists at their laboratories in Hawaii, to confirm the individuals lost in the WWII. 
"Our primary mission is to find the missing American soldiers. We are here to find every bone, every teeth, personals effects and bring them back to their families everything we find is evidence in our mission" he said. 
Team three leader Capt George Murphy showed some personal effects they had recovered to media personnel at the site, saying this was one of their successful missions and they were happy to bring back some memories to the family members. 
"We have found these glass frames, some dollars, parachutes, helmets, watch buckle, boot and jacket buttons, key, ring and headset radio but we are yet to verify the owner" Capt Murphy said. 
Assistant director for Science and Research from the National Museum Scnea Greh also said that previous reports by the media last week on the presence of American soldiers in the area was sensationalised, false and based on speculations. 
Mr Greh said the Americans had employed more than 40 local villagers in team three, 50 in team two and 10 with team one. 
The mission is under a Memorandum of Agreement signed between the PNG and US governments. 
It is understood that the hosting Sakalang village will have solar powered lights, a classroom and a health centre from the US government as a compliment for their assistance.


----------

